# Free Skeet Shoot



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...g-kick-off-party-march-19th-80858/#post636049


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Sounds like fun Chase, I'll try my best to get there.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Tomorrow Is the day


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

can you tell me how I can cook them skeets?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> can you tell me how I can cook them skeets?


cookem with a hot load of High Brass #6's....now if you just want to bust them..... low brass 7-1/2 or 8's


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Blackened or Pan Fried.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I never could get rid of the tuffness, no matter how long you cook them they still seem to have that crispy crunch.


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

I grind mine with 7 1/2 shot. Makes a nice powder!


----------

